# Wrong for your child to hear you having sex



## NewHubs

A while ago I started a similar thread about this subject because it was referenced somewhat is a previous thread. While my wife and I don't have kids yet, we have friends who have them. So my wife's friend often jokes about having "quiet sex." For us right now it is a non issue 

She told my wife that her 11 year old once heard them having sex. Of course she had the "talk" with her daughter prior to this happening so she wasn't too bothered by it because she knew her parents had sex often. My wife's friend really doesn't try to make sex a taboo subject in her house and that she is very open with her daughter about it. Her daughter knows that it's something a married couple share...at least that's how my wife's friend explained it to her.

Do the parents out there hide sex from your kids? Another words, do you treat it as something taboo? Obviously it depends on how old they are but do they know you and your spouse have a healthy sex life? Also, did your kids ever hear a moan coming from the bedroom? How did you handle the situation? Dare I ask...ever been caught?!


----------



## Maricha75

When my oldest was 5, we were staying with my sister. My husband was attending school 2 hours away, and came home on the weekends. When you only have weekends together, you make the most of them! My son burst into the room one afternoon and he saw a bit more than he ever wanted to see. One thing I will never forget is him saying, "Mommy, I don't ever want to see your tushie again!" Since that incident, each of our three kids has walked in on us at least once. We don't hide the fact that we have sex. It isn't anything to be ashamed of. How have we handled it? Tbh, I don't remember how we handled the first one... how do you handle a lecture from a 5 year old? :scratchhead: But the other two... they've been known to giggle outside the door. Regardless, they don't know the logistics (well, the oldest will hear more about that stuff in the next couple years in health class/sex ed), but the younger two know about it in the terms "mommy and daddy are playing around and this is something married people do."


----------



## sh987

We try not to holler like mating primates, but the stance my wife and I have: it's better they hear us have sex than to hear us yell and scream and fight.

Oh, and: get a lock for your door!


----------



## lisad45

My husband and I will try to be discreet about it, but that's beginning to be get difficult. Now we say we're watching a movie in our room, and lock the door. lol


----------



## over20

sh987 said:


> We try not to holler like mating primates, but the stance my wife and I have: it's better they hear us have sex than to hear us yell and scream and fight.
> 
> Oh, and: get a lock for your door!


Awesome point!!! We have older kids 20,18,16 and 11. They even complain when we smack each other's rear or make out in front of them.. I have told them that very thing, "would you rather us be yelling and fighting or be getting a divorce" that usually shuts them up.

When they were little and DH and I wanted to have a little afternoon delight we would tell them, "mom and dad are going into our bedroom to talk"....after about an hour they would start putting notes under our door to communicate...:rofl::rofl:


----------



## larry.gray

over20 said:


> Awesome point!!! We have older kids 20,18,16 and 11. They even complain when we smack each other's rear or make out in front of them.. I have told them that very thing, "would you rather us be yelling and fighting or be getting a divorce" that usually shuts them up.


I joke with our kids that it must suck to have such boring families.

"Wouldn't it be nice to have two families to go between? We're just so boring. The same siblings all the time. Instead you could go have step brothers and sisters, and some new half brothers and sisters. Stay there a week, then move to a WHOLE NEW SET! You know how much your classmates love this!"

Yep, same effect, they don't mind mom and I showing love.


----------



## larry.gray

To answer the OP:

We don't totally try to hide it, but don't flaunt it.

Lock the door.

If the headboard starts banging into the wall, put a pillow between the headboard and the wall.

Save the "make the wife scream" oral until they're asleep.


----------



## JustHer

We've done what some of the other posters have, lock the room, tell them we are taking a nap, watching a movie, talking, etc. We have used the noise of the tv and/or radio also. As they get older, they catch on, but it is part of life. Never made a big deal out of it one way or the other.

The one thing I do try to do is keep the noise down. I feel that when others can hear you, you are forcing them to be included in something that: 
a) is personal between you and your spouse 
b) they don't want to be part of 
Especially your kids, I mean, that is not something kids want to think about when it comes to their parents. Put the shoe on the other foot. Do you want to listen to your parents?


----------



## Cleigh

Our kids are only young so they don't know what sex is yet. We have a lock on the door so haven't been caught. We try to keep it quiet but im noisy so try my hardest. Would still try keep it down once they are older coz I know how awkward it is hearing parents go at it. Kids dont need to hear it


----------



## NewHubs

larry.gray said:


> To answer the OP:
> 
> We don't totally try to hide it, but don't flaunt it.
> 
> Lock the door.
> 
> If the headboard starts banging into the wall, put a pillow between the headboard and the wall.
> 
> Save the "make the wife scream" oral until they're asleep.


I agree with these points Larry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynthia

I agree with the others that it's best to be discrete, but there is only so much you can do, especially if your bed creaks.
Most people in the world live in small dwelling where the children are close to their parents. People who lived in one room cabins still managed to have sex, so the other kids must have heard something going on. Just breathing alone changes.

It is a normal part of life and the kids will be fine, as long as the parents are not having sex in front of their children. Even if a kid walks in on their parents, they will be fine, if the parents explain it age appropriately and let their kids know that Daddy and Mommy are loving each other.


----------



## larry.gray

CynthiaDe said:


> Even if a kid walks in on their parents, they will be fine, if the parents explain it age appropriately and let their kids know that Daddy and Mommy are loving each other.


No need to explain it when they are 14 though...

Our daughter wouldn't make eye contact for a couple of days after that.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

We're discreet and wait til he's either listening to music and reading in his room or he's asleep.

I don't hide sex from him and answer any questions he asks about stuff like that but having him hear the act would be so creepy for me. DH and I started doing it on the fluffy rug in our bedroom to cut down on potential noise.


----------



## Hurtin_Still

......after reading all the above methods of concealing sexual activity .....I'm thinking that we need to have a session of the most vigorous, loud, floor and wall pounding sex ......in earshot of my 24 yrs old daughter. 

......that way ....she'll be motivated to find a job and move out!!!!


----------



## 6301

A quiet Sunday morning. I woke up around 7AM and felt a hand on my junk. I roll over and the wife is giving me the look so I got up and closed the door and we went to town.

When the actual sex took place, my wife was on top facing me with her face in the pillow because she was a heavy breather and moans kind of loud, meanwhile I'm giving everything I got and my face is by her neck.

Ever have that feeling that something just isn't right? I turned my head and my four year old daughter is standing at the foot of the bed eating a huge giant garlic pickle that she fished out of the crock in the garage and the position that were in, the kid saw PIV and isn't saying a damn thing mainly because she has a mouth full of pickle. 

By this time I had stopped and my wife wondered why and then she noticed my daughter and her pickle in the room and we both dove under the blankets. My daughter walks over and asked me if I wanted a bite of the pickle and her breath was God awful and I told her no and to go into the kitchen and I'll make her breakfast and to put the pickle down. 

Before she left the room she said, "Hey Mom, I just saw where you make poopies." My wife put the blankets and pillow over her head and thought the woman was going to die. I made breakfast for the kid and hoped she would let it drop. The wife came out about an hour later and I almost choked from laughing because the look on her face was priceless. 

May daughter is now 38 years old. I hope she doesn't remember that day.


----------



## GettingIt_2

6301 said:


> A quiet Sunday morning. I woke up around 7AM and felt a hand on my junk. I roll over and the wife is giving me the look so I got up and closed the door and we went to town.
> 
> When the actual sex took place, my wife was on top facing me with her face in the pillow because she was a heavy breather and moans kind of loud, meanwhile I'm giving everything I got and my face is by her neck.
> 
> Ever have that feeling that something just isn't right? I turned my head and my four year old daughter is standing at the foot of the bed eating a huge giant garlic pickle that she fished out of the crock in the garage and the position that were in, the kid saw PIV and isn't saying a damn thing mainly because she has a mouth full of pickle.
> 
> By this time I had stopped and my wife wondered why and then she noticed my daughter and her pickle in the room and we both dove under the blankets. My daughter walks over and asked me if I wanted a bite of the pickle and her breath was God awful and I told her no and to go into the kitchen and I'll make her breakfast and to put the pickle down.
> 
> Before she left the room she said, "Hey Mom, I just saw where you make poopies." My wife put the blankets and pillow over her head and thought the woman was going to die. I made breakfast for the kid and hoped she would let it drop. The wife came out about an hour later and I almost choked from laughing because the look on her face was priceless.
> 
> May daughter is now 38 years old. I hope she doesn't remember that day.


Hands down, this is THE funniest post I've seen on TAM since I joined almost a year ago! :rofl:


----------



## Wiltshireman

As you may know advertising in the UK is "subtle" compared to the US but this one is relevant to this thread subject and it does make me smile.

Flora - Wrestlers Advert/Commercial (2013, UK) - YouTube


----------



## larry.gray

Yeah, the older kids know.

I got home from a four day trip yesterday. I told the kids that I was tired and was going to head to bed after giving each of them a hug. My wife told them she was going to follow.

I hear our 13 y/o yell out behind us "Have fun you two!"

Little smart alek. I have every intention of paying her back once she's married. I just pity my future son in law a bit.


----------



## Thepoet

6301 said:


> A quiet Sunday morning. I woke up around 7AM and felt a hand on my junk. I roll over and the wife is giving me the look so I got up and closed the door and we went to town.
> 
> When the actual sex took place, my wife was on top facing me with her face in the pillow because she was a heavy breather and moans kind of loud, meanwhile I'm giving everything I got and my face is by her neck.
> 
> Ever have that feeling that something just isn't right? I turned my head and my four year old daughter is standing at the foot of the bed eating a huge giant garlic pickle that she fished out of the crock in the garage and the position that were in, the kid saw PIV and isn't saying a damn thing mainly because she has a mouth full of pickle.
> 
> By this time I had stopped and my wife wondered why and then she noticed my daughter and her pickle in the room and we both dove under the blankets. My daughter walks over and asked me if I wanted a bite of the pickle and her breath was God awful and I told her no and to go into the kitchen and I'll make her breakfast and to put the pickle down.
> 
> Before she left the room she said, "Hey Mom, I just saw where you make poopies." My wife put the blankets and pillow over her head and thought the woman was going to die. I made breakfast for the kid and hoped she would let it drop. The wife came out about an hour later and I almost choked from laughing because the look on her face was priceless.
> 
> May daughter is now 38 years old. I hope she doesn't remember that day.



:rofl::rofl:

good god man, too damn funny. Thanks for that post, me and my partner had a real good laugh


----------



## married tech

> ......after reading all the above methods of concealing sexual activity .....I'm thinking that we need to have a session of the most vigorous, loud, floor and wall pounding sex ......in earshot of my 24 yrs old daughter.
> 
> ......that way ....she'll be motivated to find a job and move out!!!!


She's probably been there and done that more times than you would like to know so the odds are it wouldn't phase her one bit.


----------



## committed4ever

Our almost 5 month old crib is beside our bed with only enough room for me to stand and pick her up. Loud sex wakes her up so we were getting some morning quiet sex after she had been laid down for her morning nap for about 15 minutes. We are right on the edge when I turn my head and see those big beautiful eyes staring intensively. When our eyes lock she flashes me a big smile but is still quiet. My H notice I am still and he looks down at me and I whisper look at the baby. He calls her name and she starts cooing smiling and babbling in that way that melts your heart. 

Would Y'all have finished?


----------



## frusdil

committed4ever said:


> Our almost 5 month old crib is beside our bed with only enough room for me to stand and pick her up. Loud sex wakes her up so we were getting some morning quiet sex after she had been laid down for her morning nap for about 15 minutes. We are right on the edge when I turn my head and see those big beautiful eyes staring intensively. When our eyes lock she flashes me a big smile but is still quiet. My H notice I am still and he looks down at me and I whisper look at the baby. He calls her name and she starts cooing smiling and babbling in that way that melts your heart.
> 
> Would Y'all have finished?


Yep. She doesn't know what she's looking at. No way would I give up an orgasm, lol


----------



## muffin1983

married tech said:


> She's probably been there and done that more times than you would like to know so the odds are it wouldn't phase her one bit.


I don't know. Unfortunately, I have heard my parents go at many, many times. We had an adjoining bedroom wall in the house and my parents had no common courtesy to wait a half hour until after I went to bed. I am still traumatized by it that when H and I bought a bed, we did the creaky test. Made sure it didn't make too much noise.

A few years back, my husband even heard them going at it while visiting over Christmas.

My advice as children get older, try to be a little more discreet. No one wants to hear you going at it, especially your own kids. If they do catch you, try to have a frank discussion. All my mom would do is laugh it off and told me she didn't care if anyone heard.


----------



## over20

6301 said:


> A quiet Sunday morning. I woke up around 7AM and felt a hand on my junk. I roll over and the wife is giving me the look so I got up and closed the door and we went to town.
> 
> When the actual sex took place, my wife was on top facing me with her face in the pillow because she was a heavy breather and moans kind of loud, meanwhile I'm giving everything I got and my face is by her neck.
> 
> Ever have that feeling that something just isn't right? I turned my head and my four year old daughter is standing at the foot of the bed eating a huge giant garlic pickle that she fished out of the crock in the garage and the position that were in, the kid saw PIV and isn't saying a damn thing mainly because she has a mouth full of pickle.
> 
> By this time I had stopped and my wife wondered why and then she noticed my daughter and her pickle in the room and we both dove under the blankets. My daughter walks over and asked me if I wanted a bite of the pickle and her breath was God awful and I told her no and to go into the kitchen and I'll make her breakfast and to put the pickle down.
> 
> Before she left the room she said, "Hey Mom, I just saw where you make poopies." My wife put the blankets and pillow over her head and thought the woman was going to die. I made breakfast for the kid and hoped she would let it drop. The wife came out about an hour later and I almost choked from laughing because the look on her face was priceless.
> 
> May daughter is now 38 years old. I hope she doesn't remember that day.


You win the prize.....your story is tops!!!

If your daughter has children she probably has a story of her own!


----------



## Microwavelove

We lock the door and occasionally turn on music. The little kids I think would be non the wiser, but at some point when they get older will probably realize what was going on and be grossed out. It happens!


----------



## Miss Taken

I don't think it's wrong but we don't flaunt it either. I agree that it's better to hear your parents shagging than to hear them fight. 6301's story absolutely killed me. Too funny. 

We've been nearly caught but he's never actually seen anything. There's something about kids that makes them want attention when you're on the phone, in the bathroom or trying to have sex.


----------



## usplus5

No, i don't think it's wrong. But, we still try to be discreet. However, my darling 3 year old step daughter really enjoys using her little bobby pins to break and enter into any locked room... the solution? A latch at the top of the door. Trust me it took 3 times for us to decide something had to be done. The final straw was when she came in with her brother and my daughter and said "See, Daddy and B looooooooooove each other." -- mind you that's how my husband explained it to her. It was a blast explaining that to her Mother when she called that night and sissy said "I saw Daddy and B loving each other. Do you and J love each other like them?" i also insist on the lights being off if the children are in the house...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *6301 said*: *Ever have that feeling that something just isn't right? I turned my head and my four year old daughter is standing at the foot of the bed eating a huge giant garlic pickle that she fished out of the crock in the garage and the position that were in, the kid saw PIV and isn't saying a damn thing mainly because she has a mouth full of pickle.
> 
> By this time I had stopped and my wife wondered why and then she noticed my daughter and her pickle in the room and we both dove under the blankets. My daughter walks over and asked me if I wanted a bite of the pickle and her breath was God awful and I told her no and to go into the kitchen and I'll make her breakfast and to put the pickle down.
> 
> Before she left the room she said, "Hey Mom, I just saw where you make poopies." My wife put the blankets and pillow over her head and thought the woman was going to die*.










[/URL]

In our early years, not sure what in the world was wrong with us, but we had this open door policy, didn't lock the bedroom door.... kids would crash on the floor...we were very quiet... so quiet, many times we had sex under the covers and they never moved or woke up.. but of course they were smaller.. likely this little girl eating the Pickle's age tops....









Now we make effort to Plan.. Door always Locked.....and heartily ENJOY.... if they are not home, there's a Freedom to get louder... say anything... but NO... kids never seen anything.. heard anything from us.. once we were laying on the bed kissing and our oldest walked past and told us to shut the door...but with a half corked grin. 



> *New Hubs said:* *Do the parents out there hide sex from your kids? Another words, do you treat it as something taboo? Obviously it depends on how old they are but do they know you and your spouse have a healthy sex life?*


Our kids all know I post on TAM...talking about marriage and







.... they see my books lying around...we've played scrabble with our 9 yr old daughter, she thinks nothing of adding "Sex" to the board with a giggle.... does she really understand.. probably NOT...she just knows adults do that...and it's private...

Our teen sons have a ball ...they set my timers on "69" and my microwave.. haven't done that in a while, but for a time, any numbers they found laying around, I'd see these on my Fridge.. 

All of them see a playful / a little flirtatious banter between me & Dad.....some of the exchanges we've had with our kids..:rofl:... the subject is NOT Taboo in our house.. they even show us videos on you tube that I doubt most teens would show their parents...normal behavior, we're easy to talk too & laugh with...

Though we are careful to teach them there is a time and a place..with the humor comes some deeper discussions along the way...that it's* best* to wait for Love.. in all things -you think of the other person, responsibility, in light of your future...It's a modern world today..but we don't think sex should be casual.. 

A summer ago... 2nd son helping Dad put up an Gazebo (lots of screws, nuts & bolting going on)..... they were right in front of me on bended knee facing each other tightening up the poles on the ground ....

Son says ... "Do you need a screw Dad?"... Dad answers ..."all the time" with a ....


----------



## over20

Hurtin_Still said:


> ......after reading all the above methods of concealing sexual activity .....I'm thinking that we need to have a session of the most vigorous, loud, floor and wall pounding sex ......in earshot of my 24 yrs old daughter.
> 
> ......that way ....she'll be motivated to find a job and move out!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Tell me if it works....our 20 yr old is out of the house, now we have to work on the 18 yr old!


----------

